# wife expose



## shapatel (Jul 10, 2017)

i am married (30) from Bangalore. my wife is very modern girl. she is now 26. we have a 2 kids. normally she wear hot sexy dresses from her collage days. after marriage also. when we go to out or parties i allowed and encourage her to wear low cut dresses , bellow navel sarees and hot dresses i dont konw y??? is this normal..?

i feel like this from last year. last year we arrange a Party for my son's Bday that day we invite my office friends and her collage friends. that day her wear a low cut party dress. i saw when she across them everyone look at her. and everyone try to talk with her. when she talking with them their eyes running over there. i didn't feel anger.. but i feel something. from that day i would like to exhibit to others(not sex just exhibit...)


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Are you saying that you want your wife to dress sexy so you can show her off to others? And that you like doing that?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

shapatel said:


> i am married (30) from Bangalore. my wife is very modern girl. she is now 26. we have a 2 kids. normally she wear hot sexy dresses from her collage days. after marriage also. when we go to out or parties i allowed and encourage her to wear low cut dresses , bellow navel sarees and hot dresses i dont konw y??? is this normal..?
> 
> i feel like this from last year. last year we arrange a Party for my son's Bday that day we invite my office friends and her collage friends. that day her wear a low cut party dress. i saw when she across them everyone look at her. and everyone try to talk with her. when she talking with them their eyes running over there. i didn't feel anger.. but i feel something. from that day i would like to exhibit to others(not sex just exhibit...)


Hey you are a lucky guy, she is sexy and wants to show it off. You can try various forms of Role Play in the bedroom to pursue this further...in a safe way


----------



## NickTheChemist (Apr 26, 2017)

Is this your wife's desire? Is she reluctant at all? What message are you sending to your children? Not meant as a loaded question. Confidence in one's body and being comfortable in your own skin is are positive messages; however, this could go in another direction depending on your/her intentions.

I get wanting to show off your sexy wife and there is nothing wrong with that. If you are wondering where the line is, then I suggest asking yourself why this is important to you and is there anything unhealthy about this.

To me it sounds harmless if this is all there is to it. Enjoy your sexy young wife, bro.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

shapatel said:


> i am married (30) from Bangalore. my wife is very modern girl. she is now 26. we have a 2 kids. normally she wear hot sexy dresses from her collage days. after marriage also. when we go to out or parties i allowed and encourage her to wear low cut dresses , bellow navel sarees and hot dresses i dont konw y??? is this normal..?
> 
> i feel like this from last year. last year we arrange a Party for my son's Bday that day we invite my office friends and her collage friends. that day her wear a low cut party dress. i saw when she across them everyone look at her. and everyone try to talk with her. when she talking with them their eyes running over there. i didn't feel anger.. but i feel something. from that day *i would like to exhibit to others*(not sex just exhibit...)


 @shapatel perhaps something got lost in translation, but are you saying that YOU would want to be the one dressing up and showing yourself off to others? Kind of like "Magic Mike" or something like that? 

If so, talk to your wife before hand to make sure she will not get jealous... but then again perhaps that is your goal. Either way, you should talk about it with her.


----------

